# Gesehen , geteilt , zugestimmt .



## NatokWa (27. Juni 2017)

Habe zwar selbst kein Fakebock , bin aber über Nachrichten hierüber gestolpert :

Polizist=Mensch - Statement
Angriffe auf Polizisten,... | Facebook

Kann das nur unterschreiben , ist selbst im Berufsalltag ähnlich ..... ich Gehöhre zu unserer Inofizielen Werksfeuerwehr , da gibt es schon Leute die sich beschweren weil wir es wagen alle 2 Wochen WÄHREND DER ARBEITSZEIT 1,5h Übungen durch zu führen wie wir unsere Kolegen im Ernstfall unter allen Mögliochen Bedingungen möglichst schnell und Lebendig zu Retten , dankt das einem jemand ? NÖ .......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Juni 2017)

Also vorweg :
Gewalt gegen Polizei und Rettungsdienste ist ein absolutes Assiverhalten. 
Stimme Insofern zu. 

Aber warum soll ich mich bedanken? Ok, wenn ich Hilfe gebrauche und mir geholfen wird tue ich es. Tut ja nicht weh und gehört zum Anstand. 
Aber sonst.... wozu? Ist auch nur nen Job wie jeder andere und den Job sollte man machen weil man es gerne tut und nicht wegen der Anerkennung von außen. Wenn der Chef und die Kollegen die eigene Arbeit schätzen ist es doch schon ok. 
Wer bedankt sich bei der Altenpflegerin, dem Postboten oder bei mir, wenn ich nem Kunden etwas verkaufe? Keiner.....ups... Vorgestern ist es mir passiert. 
Vor Weihnachten habe ich einem Omchen ne gute Bratpfanne verkauft. Ich hätte der Oma keine 70€ aus der Tasche gezogen wenn ich nicht selbst vom Produkt überzeugt wäre. 
Vorgestern saß ich auf meinem Rad im Park und da kam doch tatsächlich die nette Dame mit dem Rad vorbei und erzählte mir wie klasse die Pfanne sei und wie gut ich sie doch beraten habe. 
Ja, ich fand es klasse dass ich in "zivil" auf der Straße erkannt werde und man mir Wertschätzung entgegen bringt, aber dass ist nicht der Grund weswegen ich diesen Job mache, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht Leuten Dinge zu verkaufen die ich gut finde und etwas taugen. 

Insofern warte nicht auf den Dank der anderen sondern mach den Job der dir gefällt. Wenn es dir gefällt machst du ihn auch besser und es strahlt auf andere ab. Dann bekommt man irgendwann von irgendwen automatisch ne positive Rückmeldung.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

So langsam verstehe ich wieso die Polizei in den USA so gnadenlos brutal ist. Ich habe letztens ein Video gesehen in dem 3 Schwedische Polizisten nicht mit einen einzigen Flüchtling fertig wurden. Die Amis hätten die bestimmt 20 mal getasert, Problem gelöst.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> So langsam verstehe ich wieso die Polizei in den USA so gnadenlos brutal ist. Ich habe letztens ein Video gesehen in dem 3 Schwedische Polizisten nicht mit einen einzigen Flüchtling fertig wurden. Die Amis hätten die bestimmt 20 mal getasert, Problem gelöst.


Wow, hast du eigentlich Ahnung wie viele unschuldige Leute in den USA von Polizisten erschossen wurden? Vornehmlich Afroamerikaner? 
In den USA wird sehr oft zuerst geschossen und dann gefragt. 

Aber mein Gott, irgendjemand auf Facebook verfasst einen Post, wie tragisch...


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Ja, das ist mir bekannt, deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben, dass ich es langsam begreife.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Wieso? Inwiefern kann man diese Polizeigewalt rechtfertigen? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wow, hast du eigentlich Ahnung wie viele unschuldige Leute in den USA von Polizisten erschossen wurden? Vornehmlich Afroamerikaner?
> In den USA wird sehr oft zuerst geschossen und dann gefragt.
> 
> Aber mein Gott, irgendjemand auf Facebook verfasst einen Post, wie tragisch...



Ich nehme mal an, dass die Polizei schlicht und ergreifend die Zahlen zur Kriminalität kennen und sich entsprechend selbst schützen.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso? Inwiefern kann man diese Polizeigewalt rechtfertigen?


Das ist die Frage, machen sie es aus Sadismus, weil es ihnen Freude bereitet oder aus Selbstschutz?


----------



## Adam_West (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wow, hast du eigentlich Ahnung wie viele unschuldige Leute in den USA von Polizisten erschossen wurden? Vornehmlich Afroamerikaner?
> In den USA wird sehr oft zuerst geschossen und dann gefragt.
> 
> Aber mein Gott, irgendjemand auf Facebook verfasst einen Post, wie tragisch...



Du bist das beste Bsp. für uninformiertes "Nachplappern" wenn es um die "extreme" Polizeigewalt in den USA gegen Afroamerikaner geht. Erkundige dich bitte mal nach den realen Zahlen.
Die meisten Verbrechen gegen Afroamerikaner, und das mit mit sehr hohem Abstand, geht von anderen Afroamerikanern aus.

Das mediale Aufbauschen der "Polizeigewalt" zeigt schon mal Wirkung bei dir.

PS: Das soll in keinster Weise die vorhandene Gewalt rechtfertigen, aber dieses uninformierte Nachplappern nervt manchmal echt...

Grüße


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage, machen sie es aus Sadismus, weil es ihnen Freude bereitet oder aus Selbstschutz?


Sadismus? Nein, schlechtes Training, Überreaktion, schlichtweg falsche Entscheidungen. Wird halt so gut es geht von den Politikern bzw Vorgesetzten unter den Teppich gekehrt. Ist halt "komisch" dass es zumeist Afroamerikaner trifft, hat sicher nichts mit Rassismus undso zu tun...


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

FBI — Table 43
U.S. Census Bureau QuickFacts selected: UNITED STATES

Afroamerikaner machen zwischen 12-14% der US-Bevölkerung aus, sind aber für ca. 26% aller Verbrechen verantwortlich und insbesondere bei Mord, Vergewaltigung, schweren Raub und schwerer Körperverletzung deutlich überrepräsentiert.

Ich nehme mal an, amerikanische Polizisten wissen um diese Zahlen.


----------



## Adam_West (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> FBI — Table 43
> U.S. Census Bureau QuickFacts selected: UNITED STATES
> 
> Afroamerikaner machen zwischen 12-14% der US-Bevölkerung aus, sind aber für ca. 26% aller Verbrechen und insbesondere bei Mord, Vergewaltigung und schweren Raub deutlich überrepräsentiert.
> ...



So sieht es aus. Man zitiere auch gern folgendes:

"For every black killed by a white police officer in the U.S. every year, there are about 71 blacks killed by other blacks."

Eine american free press statistic.

Der medial aufgebauschte "Polizeirassismus gegen schwarze" ist schlicht und einfach völlig übertrieben und reißerisch (populistisch).


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> hat sicher nichts mit Rassismus undso zu tun...


Oder liegt es vielleicht daran, das nicht gerade wenige Schwarze in Problem Ghettos leben?


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Oder liegt es vielleicht daran, das nicht gerade wenige Schwarze in Problem Ghettos leben?


Wieso willst du diese Gewalt eigentlich zwanghaft rechtfertigen? 
Nur weil jemand in einem schlechteren Viertel lebt bedeutet das dass man schießen kann? 

@West
Ich rede hier von Polizeogewalt gegen Schwarze, dass lässt sich nicht dadurch rechtfertigen dass Schwarze häufig gegenüber Schwarzen Gewalt ausüben. Auch wenn du das vielleicht anders siehst. Polizeigewalt ist ein Problem in den USA...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du diese Gewalt eigentlich zwanghaft rechtfertigen?
> Nur weil jemand in einem schlechteren Viertel lebt bedeutet das dass man schießen kann? Ich rede hier von Polizeogewalt gegen Schwarze, dass lässt sich nicht dadurch rechtfertigen dass Schwarze häufig gegenüber Schwarzen Gewalt ausüben. Auch wenn du das vielleicht anders siehst. Polizeigewalt ist ein Problem in den USA...



Welche "Gewalt"? 

Wer sich in den USA der Festnahme wiedersetzt oder bei der Festnahme eine gefährlichen Gegenstand bei sich trägt und damit rumfuchtelt, der muss damit rechnen, erschossen zu werden.

Zumal die Polizei mehr Weiße, als Schwarze erschießt. Soviel zu dem "Rassismus".

Ergänzend zu dem Thema:

Black Lives Matter’s numbers are bogus | New York Post
The lies told by the Black Lives Matter movement | New York Post
Black Lives Matter should also take on black-on-black crime - Chicago Tribune

Hier wird eine Kampagne gegen die Polizei geführt, die bei genauer Überprüfung der Fakten, schlicht falsch ist. Also "Fakenews".


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

@Leob12
Es geht nicht um rechtfertigen, sondern erklären, also hör auf mir Dinge zu unterstellen.
Wieso willst du der Polizei zwanghaft einen Rassismus vorwerfen, der nicht existiert? Es gibt auch schwarze Polizisten, die unschuldige schwarze erschießen. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch rassistische Polizeibeamte, aber das sind Individuen. Die Polizei als Amt selbst verfolgt keine rassistische Agenda.
Selbstverständlich bin ich in einem Viertel in dem die Menschen gewaltbereiter sind, viel vorsichtiger.


----------



## Adam_West (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du diese Gewalt eigentlich zwanghaft rechtfertigen?
> Nur weil jemand in einem schlechteren Viertel lebt bedeutet das dass man schießen kann?
> 
> @West
> ...



Du reist die Aussagen völlig aus dem Konsens. Du redest von problematischre Polizeigewalt gegen Schwarze und wie diese ein massives Problem ist. Die Statistik und die offiziellen Zahlen sprechen aber völlig gegen dich, denn die Gewalt gegen anderen Hautfarben ist keineswegs anders. Korrekt, Polizeigewalt in den USA mag ein Problem sein, aber explizit es auf schwarze zu begrenzen und derart zu argumentieren ist einfach Unsinn.


----------



## Adam_West (28. Juni 2017)

Ps: Wo ist dein Aufschrei gegen die anderen Verbrecher? Die restlichen Amerikaner begehen weitaus mehr Verbrechen als die Polizei, warum setzt du dich nicht auch dafür ein!?

Ben Shapiro ist hier ein interessanter Anlaufpunkt. Er spricht offen über diese Debatten, gerade Rassismus und Polizeigewalt, Black lives matter, etc.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juni 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Ps: Wo ist dein Aufschrei gegen die anderen Verbrecher? Die restlichen Amerikaner begehen weitaus mehr Verbrechen als die Polizei, warum setzt du dich nicht auch dafür ein!?


Whataboutism mal wieder.


BTT: Ich würde unsere Exekutive jederzeit der der USA vorziehen, allerdings müssen wir bei uns langsam auch paar Stellschrauben bewegen.

Ob es ein Rassismusproblem bei der US-Polizei gibt? Zumindest gibt es des öfteren den ein oder anderen extremen Ausschlag, was Polizeigewalt dort gegebüber Schwarzen angeht.


----------



## Adam_West (28. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Whataboutism mal wieder.



Schon wieder dieses inhaltslose und völlig argumentfreie Blabla.
Wir betrachten also nur die Gewalt die euch gefällt und lassen die restliche außer Acht, weil die Fakten dazu euch ja nicht passen. Whataboutism, genau 

Immer diese eindimensionale Betrachtung eines Themas, ohne den gesammten Konsens zu betrachten... Ich male mir die Welt... lalalala


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juni 2017)

Nein, denn es ging um die Polizei und nicht um kriminelle Menschen, diese befinden sich für sich sowieso außerhalb unserer Gesetzgebung.

Sonst googel nochmal Whataboutism.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ob es ein Rassismusproblem bei der US-Polizei gibt? Zumindest gibt es des öfteren den ein oder anderen extremen Ausschlag, was Polizeigewalt dort gegebüber Schwarzen angeht.


Und gegen Weiße nicht? Oder wird einfach nur nicht medial so hochgepusht? Nein, das ist nicht Whataboutnism.
Gerade Schwarze neigen dazu sehr oft mit der Rassismuskeule um sich zu schwingen.
In Resident 5 gibt es nur Schwarze Zombies? spielt in Afrika, aber egal. RASSISMUS! In Game x tötet man nur weiße? No one cares.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Du reist die Aussagen völlig aus dem Konsens. Du redest von problematischre Polizeigewalt gegen Schwarze und wie diese ein massives Problem ist. Die Statistik und die offiziellen Zahlen sprechen aber völlig gegen dich, denn die Gewalt gegen anderen Hautfarben ist keineswegs anders. Korrekt, Polizeigewalt in den USA mag ein Problem sein, aber explizit es auf schwarze zu begrenzen und derart zu argumentieren ist einfach Unsinn.



Young black men again faced highest rate of US police killings in 2016 | US news | The Guardian

Nein? Bevor du irgendwas als Unsinn bezeichnest, verzichte auf deinen lächerlichen Whataboutism. 
Nein, Polizeigewalt schränkt sich nicht stirkt auf Schwarze ein, aber sie sind überdurchschnittlich oft Opfer.

Pass mich raten, du gehörst zu derselben Sorte die statt BLM sowas wie All Lives Matter schreiben oder? Aber nur wenn jemand Blm erwähnt...

@Vorposter: Ja, was erlauben sich die Schwarzen die tagtäglich mit Rassismus zu kämpfen. Komisch, komisch...


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Young black men again faced highest rate of US police killings in 2016 | US news | The Guardian
> 
> Nein? Bevor du irgendwas als Unsinn bezeichnest, verzichte auf deinen lächerlichen Whataboutism.
> Nein, Polizeigewalt schränkt sich nicht stirkt auf Schwarze ein, aber sie sind überdurchschnittlich oft Opfer.
> ...



Und Schwarze sind auch überdurchschnittlich oft Verbrecher. Bezogen auf ihren Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung sind sie in den Verbrechenszahlen deutlich überrepräsentiert (siehe die von mir verlinkte FBI Tabelle). Also hebt sich das ganze wieder auf und zeichnet ein völlig normales Bild.

Hört doch mal mit dieser falschen Kampagne auf.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> @Vorposter: Ja, was erlauben sich die Schwarzen die tagtäglich mit Rassismus zu kämpfen. Komisch, komisch...


Stimmt. Es sind ja nur die weißen Rassisten. Schwarze Rassisten gibt es nicht. Tatsache ist, dass in den "weißen" Ländern, die toleranteste Bevölkerung lebt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es sind ja nur die weißen Rassisten. Schwarze Rassisten gibt es nicht. Tatsache ist, dass in den "weißen" Ländern, die toleranteste Bevölkerung lebt.



Nanana, wie kannst du nur. Hast du noch gar nicht deine Privilegien gecheckt?


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Sorry, ich gebe nur wieder was ein Dunkelhäutiger mit einer weltweiten Umfrage/Statistik dargelegt hat.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Und gegen Weiße nicht? Oder wird einfach nur nicht medial so hochgepusht? Nein, das ist nicht Whataboutnism.
> Gerade Schwarze neigen dazu sehr oft mit der Rassismuskeule um sich zu schwingen.
> In Resident 5 gibt es nur Schwarze Zombies? spielt in Afrika, aber egal. RASSISMUS! In Game x tötet man nur weiße? No one cares.



Das meinte ich mit Whataboutism zwar gar nicht, aber okay.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Bitte kein Whataboutnism.
Aber ja, in Südafrika hat die höchsten Verbrechensraten in der ganzen Welt. liegt aber bestimmt nicht an der überwiegend schwarzen Bevölkerung *no Irony intended*


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juni 2017)

Kriminalität mit der Hautfarbe verknüpfen, okay.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Kannst du nicht lesen? Ich habe doch geschrieben, das war keine Ironie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Kriminalität mit der Hautfarbe verknüpfen, okay.



Wird doch bei weißen US-Polizisten, die mal wieder einen schwarzen Kriminellen erschossen haben, auch gemacht.

Ach, da ist es ok? Stimmt ja, Rassismus ist ja eine Einbahnstraße, kann ja nur von weißen ausgehen.

Man sollte sich mal von dem Bild vom "bösen weißen Mann" einfach mal lösen und festhalten, dass auch Schwarze rassistisch sein können.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Bezweifelt ja niemand. Es ging um Polizeigewalt gegen Schwarze, wo Schwarze überdurchschnittlich Opfer wurden. Ignoriert man halt geflissentlich, passt ja nicht ins Weltbild gell? 
Dass du die Polizeigewalt gegen Schwarze absolut verharmlost und relativierst wundert mich nicht. OField macht genau dasselbe. Genauso wie der Alltagsrassismus gegen Schwarze als Bagatelle angesehen wird. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Ich habe die offiziellen Zahlen des FBI und des United States Census Bureau hier verlinkt und in einen Zusammenhang gestelt. Wenn Fakten benennen für dich "verharmlosen und relativieren" ist, ist das deine Sache.

Ich wollte der von dir in die Diskussion gebrachte Emotionalität mit Fakten begegnen.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich ging es in dem Thread ja noch nicht einmal um die USA.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Das ist korrekt. Aber wer hat die falsche Behauptung aufgestellt, in den USA würden Polizisten vornehmlich unschuldige Schwarze erschießen?


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Young black men again faced highest rate of US police killings in 2016 | US news | The Guardian

Die Polizei kann halt freiwillig Details zu den tödlichen Ereignissen veröffentlichen, macht sie aber oft nicht.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Aber wer hat die falsche Behauptung aufgestellt, in den USA würden Polizisten vornehmlich unschuldige Schwarze erschießen?



Schwarze haben eben das Problem, dass sie eine Minderheit sind und entsprechend zu den Verlieren der Gesellschaft gehören.
Und dass in US Gefängnissen keine Resozialisierung gemacht wird, ist ja auch nichts neues.
Das Gefängnisssystem der USA sind rein auf Gewinn ausgelegt und Gewinn erzielst du nur, wenn die Gefängnisse voll sind.
Und dass die US Justiz alles andere als unfehlbar ist, zeigen ja immer wieder Fälle, wo Menschen im Gefängnissen saßen, die unschuldig waren.
Und hier ist eben der Schwarze auch wieder eher der Pechvogel als der Weiße.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Young black men again faced highest rate of US police killings in 2016 | US news | The Guardian
> 
> Die Polizei kann halt freiwillig Details zu den tödlichen Ereignissen veröffentlichen, macht sie aber oft nicht.



Wie gesagt, rechne die höhere prozentuale Kriminalitätsrate der schwarzen Bevölkerung wieder raus und du hast nichts Besonderes. Wo ist da jetzt der „Skandal“?



Threshold schrieb:


> Schwarze haben eben das Problem, dass sie eine Minderheit sind und entsprechend zu den Verlieren der Gesellschaft gehören.
> Und dass in US Gefängnissen keine Resozialisierung gemacht wird, ist ja auch nichts neues.
> Das Gefängnisssystem der USA sind rein auf Gewinn ausgelegt und Gewinn erzielst du nur, wenn die Gefängnisse voll sind.
> Und dass die US Justiz alles andere als unfehlbar ist, zeigen ja immer wieder Fälle, wo Menschen im Gefängnissen saßen, die unschuldig waren.
> Und hier ist eben der Schwarze auch wieder eher der Pechvogel als der Weiße.



Schwarze sind deshalb häufiger im Gefängnis, weil sie (bezogen auf den Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung) überproportional viele Verbrechen begehen. Siehe meine Quellen auf Seite 2.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2017)

Warum landen sie wohl öfter im Knast, weil sie öfter überwacht/kontrolliert werden als weiße. 

Ansonsten hängt es sehr stark mit den Lebensumständen zusammen. 

Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand wieder Kriminell wird deutlich höher wenn man schon mal im Gefängnis saß. Bei Bewährungsstrafen ist die Rückfallquote deutlich geringer und das ist das für die Gesellschaft entscheidende. 

Einfach mal anhören: IKKS: "Strafe muss sein - ist aber nutzlos?"


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Das ist doch schon das Grundproblem in Deutschland. Resozialisierung. 

Das kann bei minderschweren Straftaten gerne berücksichtigt werden, aber doch nicht bei Kapitalverbrechen.

http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...ngfernstieg-vergewaltigt-Urteil-gefaellt.html

3 1/2 Jahre Haft (wovon vermutlich nichtmal die volle Zeit verbüßt wird) für die Vergewaltigung eines minderjährigen Mädchens. Und dann muss man sowas lesen "Zu seinen Gunsten ging das Gericht davon aus, dass er die 13-Jährige für deutlich älter hielt."

Zum Vergleich die USA:

150 Jahre Haft wegen Vergewaltigung Minderjahriger | Welt

Hier hat der Richter folgendes festgehalten: "Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte eine 45-jährige Haftstrafe für Abramov gefordert, Richter Wright verhängte aber 150 Jahre. Zur Begründung gab er an, die Mädchen müssten sicher sein können, dass ihr Peiniger niemals freikomme."

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Täterschutz und Opferschutz.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2017)

In den USA werden die Strafen ganz anders berechnet. Dort wird alles addiert. Das kann man nicht vergleichen. 

Hier zählt bei Tateinheit immer die Straftat mit dem höchsten Strafrahmen. Außerdem ist auch der Richter an den Strafrahmen im StGB gebunden. 



> § 177 Sexueller Übergriff; sexuelle Nötigung; Vergewaltigung
> 
> (1) Wer gegen den erkennbaren Willen einer anderen Person sexuelle Handlungen an dieser Person vornimmt oder von ihr vornehmen lässt oder diese Person zur Vornahme oder Duldung sexueller Handlungen an oder von einem Dritten bestimmt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft.
> (2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer sexuelle Handlungen an einer anderen Person vornimmt oder von ihr vornehmen lässt oder diese Person zur Vornahme oder Duldung sexueller Handlungen an oder von einem Dritten bestimmt, wenn
> ...



Wie man sieht ist alles ganz genau geregelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Was ja an der (meiner Meinung nach falschen ) Idee der Resozialisierung liegt. Das dem Richter da die Hände gebunden sind, ist mir bewusst.

Die Gesetze sind in der HInsicht schilcht und ergreifend falsch. Und wenn die Gesetze nicht mehr hergeben, dann gehören sie geändert.

Und oft genug sind aber auch die Richter schuld. Erst vor kurzem wurde hier in Hamburg für eine Gruppenvergewaltigung Bewährungsstrafen verhängt. Das ist halt Täterschutz vom feinsten.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schwarze sind deshalb häufiger im Gefängnis, weil sie (bezogen auf den Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung) überproportional viele Verbrechen begehen. Siehe meine Quellen auf Seite 2.



Schwarze haben es schwerer Jobs zu bekommen.
Du musst mal fragen, welche Straftaten wie wo begonnen werden. Da sind viele Kleindelikte bei, wofür die Schwarzen deutlich härter bestraft werden als Weiße.
Drogen in den USA: Lebenslang für einmal Dealen | Frankfurter Rundschau



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ja an der (meiner Meinung nach falschen ) Idee der Resozialisierung liegt.



Und ich halte das für grundlegend wichtig.
Ansonsten ist Gefängnis nur Rache und nichts weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schwarze haben es schwerer Jobs zu bekommen.
> Du musst mal fragen, welche Straftaten wie wo begonnen werden. Da sind viele Kleindelikte bei, wofür die Schwarzen deutlich härter bestraft werden als Weiße..



Aber eben auch schwere Kapitalverbrechen wie Mord, Vergewaltigung, schwerer Raub und schwerer Körperverletzung. Gerade bei Mord (über 50% von Schwarze begangen) sind sie mehr als überproportinal vertreten. Das kann man nicht alles mit "ich habe es schwer im Leben" entschuldigen. Zumal die Hispanics und Asians es ja scheinbar auch hinbekommen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich halte das für grundlegend wichtig.
> Ansonsten ist Gefängnis nur Rache und nichts weiter.



Es soll in erster Linie eine Strafe sein. Wo sind 3 1/2 Jahre für die Vergewaltigung eines minderjährigen Kindes eine Strafe?

Oder der Fall von Jonny K. am Alexanderplatz. Der Hauptäter hat 4 1/2 Jahre bekommen. Es ist ein Mensch gewaltsam zu Tode getreten wurde und das ist der deutschen Justiz immerhin ganze 4 1/2 Jahre wert. 

Als Vergleich Uli Honeß hat für seine Steuerhinterziehung 3 1/2 Jahre, Thomas Middelhoff 3 Jahre erhalten. Damit man das ganze mal in einem Zusammenhang bringt. So setzt die deusche Justiz ihre Schwerpunkte.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber eben auch schwere Kapitalverbrechen wie Mord, Vergewaltigung, schwerer Raub und schwerer Körperverletzung. Gerade bei Mord (über 50% von Schwarze begangen) sind sie mehr als überproportinal vertreten. Das kann man nicht alles mit "ich habe es schwer im Leben" entschuldigen. Zumal die Hispanics und Asians es ja scheinbar auch hinbekommen.



Ja, weil Schwarze meist Schwarze töten, Bandenkriminalität und so.
Man sollte also mal was gegen die soziale Ungerechtigkeit tun. Aber man baut lieber neue Gefängnisse als das Geld in soziale Projekte zu stecken.

Und Serienmörder ist praktisch nur Weiße.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es soll in erster Linie eine Strafe sein. Wo sind 3 1/2 Jahre für die Vergewaltigung eines minderjährigen Kindes eine Strafe?
> 
> Oder der Fall von Jonny K. am Alexanderplatz. Der Hauptäter hat 4 1/2 Jahre bekommen. Es ist ein Mensch gewaltsam zu Tode getreten wurde und das ist der deutschen Justiz immerhin ganze 4 1/2 Jahre wert.
> 
> Als Vergleich Uli Honeß hat für seine Steuerhinterziehung 3 1/2 Jahre, Thomas Middelhoff 3 Jahre erhalten. Damit man das ganze mal in einem Zusammenhang bringt. So setzt die deusche Justiz ihre Schwerpunkte.



Alles sind Einzelfälle, die als Einzelfall behandelt werden müssen.
Das ist auch das, was ich gut finde. In Deutschland wird nicht pauschal verurteilt, sondern jeder Fall wird genau angeschaut und abgewogen.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schwarze haben es schwerer Jobs zu bekommen.


Und woran liegt das?


> Und Serienmörder ist praktisch nur Weiße.


Beweis bitte.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Und woran liegt das?



Aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei uns Leute mit fremdklingenden Namen schwerer Jobs bekommen.
Vorurteile.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, weil Schwarze meist Schwarze töten, Bandenkriminalität und so.



Und daran sind die Leute in erster Linie selber schuld, niemand sonst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man sollte also mal was gegen die soziale Ungerechtigkeit tun. Aber man baut lieber neue Gefängnisse als das Geld in soziale Projekte zu stecken.



Einfach mehr Eigenverantwortung. Der Staat ist nicht dafür da, jedem die Hand zu halten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Serienmörder ist praktisch nur Weiße.



Trotzdem fallen Weiße in der Statistik nicht überproportional auf. Asiaten und Latinos übrigens auch nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Alles sind Einzelfälle, die als Einzelfall behandelt werden müssen.



Richtig. Und alle wurden als Einzelfall *falsch* verhandelt.

Wenn ein toter Mensch der Justiz nur 4 ½ Jahre Haft wert ist, dann läuft etwas falsch. Und dann müssen wir uns nicht über das amerikanische Rechtssystem echauffieren, wenn unser eigenes offensichtlich versagt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch das, was ich gut finde. In Deutschland wird nicht pauschal verurteilt, sondern jeder Fall wird genau angeschaut und abgewogen.



Wird in den USA auch. Und dann wird (gerade bei Kapitalverbrechen) häufig eine Strafe verhängt, die den Namen auch verdient.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei uns Leute mit fremdklingenden Namen schwerer Jobs bekommen.
> Vorurteile.



Ach und du warst bei jedem einzelnen Fall dabei und weißt das? 

Zumal, auch hier wieder die Frage. Warum betrifft es nicht Asiaten und Latinos im gleichen Maße?


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei uns Leute mit fremdklingenden Namen schwerer Jobs bekommen.
> Vorurteile.


Das ist erst mal nur eine Behauptung ohne empirischen Beweis, man müsste im Prinzip die ganzen Bewerbungen etc nach Qualifikation durchgehen und prüfen ob Schwarze mit gleichwertiger Eignung benachteiligt werden.

Witziger weise sind es erfolgreiche Schwarze, wie Morgan Freeman, die dir widersprechen würden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Muss man doch nicht beweisen. Weiße sind per se Rassisten und alle andere leiden unter dem "bösen weißen (heterosexuellen) Mann". 

Ich sagte ja, du musst mal deine Privilegien checken. Sonst zählen deine Argumente nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ein toter Mensch der Justiz nur 4 ½ Jahre Haft wert ist, dann läuft etwas falsch. Und dann müssen wir uns nicht über das amerikanische Rechtssystem echauffieren, wenn unser eigenes offensichtlich versagt.



Ja, ja, wissen wir. Ein paar Ausländer haben einen jungen Mann getötet. Dafür sollte man sie härter bestrafen -- kennen wir.
Aber wenn man sich den Fall anschaut, und das meine ich eben damit, dass man jeden einzelnen Fall genauer betrachtet, kann der Staatsanwalt nur auf fahrlässige Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge kommen. Für Totschlag oder Mord fehlt schlicht der Vorsatz der Tötung.

So traurig die Sache nun mal ist, aber ich persönlich mische mich doch nicht in einer Auseinandersetzung ein, bei der mehrere Leute beteiligt sind.
Da rufe ich die Polizei und gut. Die kann dann ihren Job machen.



OField schrieb:


> Das ist erst mal nur eine Behauptung ohne empirischen Beweis, man müsste im Prinzip die ganzen Bewerbungen etc nach Qualifikation durchgehen und prüfen ob Schwarze mit gleichwertiger Eignung benachteiligt werden.



Sowas sind immer nur Behauptungen, da es für sowas keine Studien gibt.
Aber man kann sich ja mal an die eigene Nase fassen und selbst ergründen, wie man was sieht.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Asiaten werden nicht benachteiligt? Doch, werden sie...
http://www.economist.com/news/brief...successful-minority-they-are-complaining-ever

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ja, wissen wir. Ein paar Ausländer haben einen jungen Mann getötet. Dafür sollte man sie härter bestrafen -- kennen wir.
> Aber wenn man sich den Fall anschaut, und das meine ich eben damit, dass man jeden einzelnen Fall genauer betrachtet, kann der Staatsanwalt nur auf fahrlässige Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge kommen. Für Totschlag oder Mord fehlt schlicht der Vorsatz der Tötung.
> 
> So traurig die Sache nun mal ist, aber ich persönlich mische mich doch nicht in einer Auseinandersetzung ein, bei der mehrere Leute beteiligt sind.
> Da rufe ich die Polizei und gut. Die kann dann ihren Job machen.



Achso, jemand gegen den Kopf treten, ist natürlich kein Vorsatz.

Komisch, wenn Frau Reker nicht die nötige Armlänge Abstand hält und ihren Angriff überlebt, dann kriegt der Täter 14 Jahre (was ich absolut angemessen finde, eigentlich hätte der Täter noch mehr verdient).

Aber im Gegensatz zu Fr. Reker ist Jonny K tot und sein Täter wurde mit 4 1/2 Jahre geradezu verschont. Oder in Hamburg, wo es nach einer Gruppenvergewaltigung Bewährungsstrafen gibt. Bei solchen offensichtlichen Fällen von Täterschutz müssen wir uns nicht über das amerikanische Rechtssystem (das auch seine Fehler hat, überall wo Menschen tätig sind, passieren Fehler) auslassen. Dort steht immerhin Opferschutz vor Täterschutz. Dort kriegen Mörder und Vergewaltiger oft genug auch die richtige Strafe.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Asiaten werden nicht benachteiligt? Doch, werden sie...
> http://www.economist.com/news/brief...successful-minority-they-are-complaining-ever



List of ethnic groups in the United States by household income - Wikipedia

Ich kann die Benachteiligung förmlich riechen.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

> Aber man kann sich ja mal an die eigene Nase fassen und selbst ergründen, wie man was sieht.


Du würdest also nicht Weiße weniger bevorzugt einstellen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Du würdest also nicht Weiße, weniger bevorzugt einstellen?



Mir geht es schlicht darum, objektiver zu sein.
Frauen werden auch benachteiligt.
Das mag vielleicht nicht mehr so sein wie früher, aber gibt es sicher noch Fälle, wo der Mann bevorzugt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Achja, gutes Argument. Frauen werden auch in den USA benachteiligt (nicht ganz so stark wie in den Deutschland).

Sind Frauen überproportinal kriminell? Mitnichten. Also ist der Faktor "Benachteiligung" nur eine Ausrede um keine Eigenveranwortung für sein Leben zu übernehmen.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frauen werden auch benachteiligt.


Vaterstaat, ich arbeite für ihn, benachteiligt den gesunden Mann (Behinderte und Frauen mit gleicher Qualifikation werden bevorzugt eingestellt)


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Vaterstaat, ich arbeite für ihn, benachteiligt den gesunden Mann (Behinderte und Frauen mit gleicher Qualifikation werden bevorzugt eingestellt)



Das ist doch "gute" Benachteiligung. Das darf man nicht so eng sehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir geht es schlicht darum, objektiver zu sein.
> Frauen werden auch benachteiligt.
> Das mag vielleicht nicht mehr so sein wie früher, aber gibt es sicher noch Fälle, wo der Mann bevorzugt wird.



Und Männer werden von Männern auch benachteiligt / diskriminiert. Bewirb dich mal als ehr schmächtige Statur im Baugewerbe, oder als Bergmann, da wirst du mit zimlicher Sicherheit benachteiligt werden wen ein anderer Bewerber kräftiger aussieht, oder versuch mal als Mann einen Job im Erziehungsbereich zu bekommen, auch da wirst du oft gegenüber einer Frau benachteiligt und diskriminiert, oder als Sekretär in einer Firma, auch dort wird ein Mann oft gegenüber einer Frau benachteiligt, oder als Arzthelfer, oder als Kosmetiker, ect. ect. pp.

Diskriminierung und Benachteiligung gibt es auf unzähligen Ebenen und Männer sind davon, auch wenn es seit Jahren propagiert wird und von der Gesellschaft weniger bis kaum wahrgenommen wird, in keinster weise ausgenommen.

Was kann man daraus schließen?
Rassismus ist keine "Volkskrankheit" von "Weißen", oder "Männern", sondern eine leider  generell menschliche Angewohnheit und bei jeder Ethnie, jedem Geschlecht, Religion, also vielen definierten Gruppen die sich versuchen von anderen "radikal" abgrenzen zu wollen anzutreffen.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2017)

Ich finde diese Pauschalisierungen hier sehr erschreckend.
Meine Frau ist halbe Amerikanerin (dunkler Hautfarbe), daher habe ich die USA schon mehrfach bereist und kann diese Klischees nicht wirklich bestätigen, die hier vom Stapel gelassen werden. Und ich habe bereits mehrere Staaten besucht und mich dort aufgehalten und nicht nur Multi-Kulti-Hipster New York auf Sight-Seeing-Tour durchwandert.

Ich stimme da @Nightslaver vollkommen zu, dass wir hier über instinktives, tief verankertes Verhalten reden, was teils von Angst, Neugier, Überleben und Machtgier gelenkt wird.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juni 2017)

Das ist wohl eine Folge der digitalen Verblödung 

Ich muss filmen und posten, das ist ja für viele Mitmenschen mittlerweise schon Lebensalltag geworden 

Ein Tipp von meiner Seite, um mal auf den Kern der Sache zurückzukommen

Die Rettungsgasse | Rettungsgasse rettet Leben!

Danke für das Ansehen 

Nachtrag: Wenn die Eltern ihre Kinder nicht erziehen können,

brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn hier alles verlottert


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und Männer werden von Männern auch benachteiligt / diskriminiert. Bewirb dich mal als ehr schmächtige Statur im Baugewerbe, oder als Bergmann, da wirst du mit zimlicher Sicherheit benachteiligt werden wen ein anderer Bewerber kräftiger aussieht



Das hat ja nichts mit Benachteiligung zu tun.
Wenn der körperlich fittere Typ den Job eher machen kann, kriegt er ihn auch.
Wenn ich jemanden einstellen will als Sekretär, der in Deutsch eine 6 hat, ist das ja keine Diskriminierung, wenn ich ihn nicht nehme. Jemand mit einer 1 ist eben besser qualifiziert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> oder versuch mal als Mann einen Job im Erziehungsbereich zu bekommen, auch da wirst du oft gegenüber einer Frau benachteiligt und diskriminiert, oder als Sekretär in einer Firma, auch dort wird ein Mann oft gegenüber einer Frau benachteiligt, oder als Arzthelfer, oder als Kosmetiker, ect. ect. pp.



Das glaube ich weniger. Kindergärten suchen gerne mal einen Mann, nur bewirbt sich praktisch niemand.
Ebenso wirst du in der Pflege selten Männer finden, weil sich einfach kaum einer dafür bewirbt.
Aber natürlich gibt es sie.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat ja nichts mit Benachteiligung zu tun.
> Wenn der körperlich fittere Typ den Job eher machen kann, kriegt er ihn auch.
> Wenn ich jemanden einstellen will als Sekretär, der in Deutsch eine 6 hat, ist das ja keine Diskriminierung, wenn ich ihn nicht nehme. Jemand mit einer 1 ist eben besser qualifiziert.
> 
> ...





Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. Du drehst es dir grade so wie es dir passt:

Diskriminierung im Job: Manner klagen gegen Frauen-Bevorzugung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

„Mehr Manner in Kitas“: Wickeln soll der Praktikant bitte nicht  - Rhein-Main - FAZ

Muslimische Eltern gegen homosexuellen Erzieher : Senat: "Wir dulden keine Diskriminierung"  - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...991919&usg=AFQjCNG20pH73MFosqhfzcrPTkOhiaN8MA

Manner in Frauenjobs kampfen gegen Klischees - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aber das hat natürlich alles nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun...


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Das ist erst mal nur eine Behauptung ohne empirischen Beweis, man müsste im Prinzip die ganzen Bewerbungen etc nach Qualifikation durchgehen und prüfen ob Schwarze mit gleichwertiger Eignung benachteiligt werden.



Es gibt durchaus Studien. Eine kam erst diese Woche raus. Leute mit Ausländischen Namen werden nicht nur bei der Arbeits, son dern auch bei der Wohnungsuche diskriminiert. Da muss man sich ja nicht wundern wenn sich Ghettos bilden, weil ein Deutscher nicht an Ausländer vermieten will. 
Bericht des Bundes: Migranten werden bei Jobsuche und im Arbeitsleben diskriminiert | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Studien. Eine kam erst diese Woche raus. Leute mit Ausländischen Namen werden nicht nur bei der Arbeits, son dern auch bei der Wohnungsuche diskriminiert. Da muss man sich ja nicht wundern wenn sich Ghettos bilden, weil ein Deutscher nicht an Ausländer vermieten will.



Naja, irgendwie ist das auch verständlich

Sry, ich bin als sogenannter Haus-Techniker/Meister beschäftigt

Seit 5 Jahren sehe ich eine Verwahrlosung in Wohngebieten, wo der Ausländeranteil sehr hoch ist,
welche einen sehr geringen Bildungsstand besitzen 

Hochqualifizierten ausländische Mitbürgern, gelingt die Integration bedeutend einfacher

Die machen einfach keinen Stress 

jetzt müsste man einfach mal überlegen, wie bekommen wir

diese nicht regelkonforme Verhaltensweisen in den Griff


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie ist das auch verständlich
> 
> Sry, ich bin als sogenannter Haus-Techniker/Meister beschäftigt
> 
> ...



 Sowas wie ditib zerschlagen und in moschee Nachhilfe Lehrer einstellen un Sozialarbeiter  whatever  ,solange Erdogan und seine schergen ihre finger drin haben wird ey nixs und ich kenne einige Leute die religiös waren auch deswegen jetzt religiös kalt wurden, weil der Sack immer diese karte ausspielt.

Als ich damals in moschee gesagt habe sollen das Geld für sowas ausgeben, statt so neue moschee mit minarette hinzupflanzen gab's böse blicke , es gab aber auch Beifall

Von wegen osmanen und die Religionsleute ,die haben doch die  Türkei an die siegesmächte verkauft, wäre atatürk net da gewesen , wäre ich Franzose oder Italiener.
Obwohl unser Region waren Franzosen und Griechen besatzungzone 

Am schlimmsten finde ich meine landsFrauen die atatürk schlecht finden, die denken gar net nach als ob die in osmanenzeit Wahlrecht gehabt hätte oder zu Schule dürften. Dumm wie Brot , damals müsste ein Mann nur 3 mal ich will die Scheidung sagen, dann war man getrennt

Was sagen die?
Ja aber der atatürk hat Alkohol getrunken 

Würde ich auch bei solche Leute 

Aber gleich kommt jetzt user  recep tayip duvar


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hochqualifizierten ausländische Mitbürgern, gelingt die Integration bedeutend einfacher



Allerdings sieht man nicht am Namen oder der Herkunft, welche Bildung jemand hat.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings sieht man nicht am Namen oder der Herkunft, welche Bildung jemand hat.



Wenn man ein geregeltes Aufnahmeverfahren hätte, dann schon


----------



## Rolk (3. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Studien. Eine kam erst diese Woche raus. Leute mit Ausländischen Namen werden nicht nur bei der Arbeits, son dern auch bei der Wohnungsuche diskriminiert. Da muss man sich ja nicht wundern wenn sich Ghettos bilden, weil ein Deutscher nicht an Ausländer vermieten will.
> Bericht des Bundes: Migranten werden bei Jobsuche und im Arbeitsleben diskriminiert | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung



Es gibt auch Vermieter mit Migrationshintergrund die es genauso halten. Von irgend was muss das ja kommen.


----------



## blautemple (3. August 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Vermieter mit Migrationshintergrund die es genauso halten. Von irgend was muss das ja kommen.



Joa, latenten Rassismus nennt man das


----------



## Rolk (3. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Joa, latenten Rassismus nennt man das



Praktiker nennen das manchmal auch Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Praktiker nennen das manchmal auch Erfahrungswerte.


Verallgemeinerung nennt man das...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_West (7. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerung nennt man das...



Es als latenten Rassismus zu behetzen ist keine Verallgemeinerung?


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2017)

Wie kann ich etwas behetzen? 
Und nein, wenn jemand aufgrund von diversen "Erfahrungswerten" pauschal ausschließt, ist das sehr wohl ein Fall von Rassismus und Diskriminierung. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_West (7. August 2017)

Nix "Erfahrungswerte" - mit Anführungszeichen. Es sind Erfahrungswerte welche auf Fakten basieren. Nur weil es dir nicht passt, wird noch lange nicht ein hypothetischs "Erfahrungswerte" draus. Und ja, du hetzt, denn du nennst Leute, welche auf Fakten basierend argumentieren Rassisten (ich gehe einfach mal davon aus du unterstützt blautemples Argument, oder lieg ich da falsch?) und lass mich kurz nachdenken, das *ist* Hetze!

Widerlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Da wir in Deutschland eine extrem vermieterfeindliche Gesetzgebung haben, muss sich keiner wundern, wenn die Vermieter schon im Vorfeld doppelt und dreifach gucken, wen sie sich da ins Haus holen. Nach dem Mietvertrtag kriegst du den Mieter ja nur unter hohen Aufwand von Zeit und Geld wieder raus.

Dieses Problem hat also die Politik selbst verschuldet. Ich kann jeden Mieter verstehen, der aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten (Mietnomanden, Störung des Hausfriedens usw.) genau guckt, wenn er sich da als Mieter ins Haus holt.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Ich finde den Mieterschutz sehr gut. Immerhin verhindert er, dass Familien grundlos auf der Straße hocken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Und er verhindert, dass man Mietnomaden oder einfache Mietpreller in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen wieder aus seiner Wohnung bekommt.

Genau deshalb gucken Vermieter vorher umso genauer.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Können sie doch auch.
Mache ich ebenso. Daher wohnen in meinem Haus, das ich vermiete, Portugiesen.
Sehr nette Leute.
Sind natürlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, aber ich habe ja ein Herz für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und er verhindert, dass man Mietnomaden oder einfache Mietpreller in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen wieder aus seiner Wohnung bekommt.
> 
> Genau deshalb gucken Vermieter vorher umso genauer.


Aber von vornherein Leute aufgrund des Namens auszuschließen ist eben diskriminierend. 
Sollen sie genau prüfen, können sie ja, aber nicht pauschal sagen "Ausländername = keine Wohnung". 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Also -- ich nehme mich mal als Beispiel.
Ich habe ein Haus vermietet. Es kamen mehrere Leute in Betracht, die Interesse hatten.
Und die Portugiesen waren mir schlicht am Sympatischsten. Daher haben sie den Zuschlag bekommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber von vornherein Leute aufgrund des Namens auszuschließen ist eben diskriminierend.
> Sollen sie genau prüfen, können sie ja, aber nicht pauschal sagen "Ausländername = keine Wohnung".



Wenn es denn so war, klar. Nur können wir nicht wissen, ob es auch tatsächlich so war.

Im Artikel heißt es:



> Vor zwei Jahren hatten in der Umfrage ein Drittel der von Diskriminierung Betroffenen berichtet, ihnen sei nach Angabe ihres Namens nicht einmal die Besichtigung einer Wohnung ermöglicht worden.



Das ist ja erstmal nur eine Behauptung ohne Beweis.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist ja erstmal nur eine Behauptung ohne Beweis.



Wie willst du denn beweisen, dass sie die Wohnung wegen ihres Namens nicht bekommen haben?
Niemand würde das zugeben, denn das wäre da Diskriminierung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Dann sollte man diese Aussage auch nicht als Fakt verkaufen.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Für sie ist es Fakt, denn eine andere Erklärung scheint es ja nicht zu geben.
Oder hat der Vermieter erklärt, wieso sie nicht berücksichtigt wurden?


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollte man diese Aussage auch nicht als Fakt verkaufen.


Genauso argumentiert West weiter oben dann auch nicht basierend auf Fakten, sag ihm das bitte, auf mich hört er nicht  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für sie ist es Fakt, denn eine andere Erklärung scheint es ja nicht zu geben.



Das macht es aber immer noch nicht zu einem Fakt.

Nach der "Logik" ist für VTler die Sprengung des WTC 7 ja auch ein "Fakt".



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder hat der Vermieter erklärt, wieso sie nicht berücksichtigt wurden?



Keine Ahung, ist aber auch irrelevant. Der Vermieter kann Leute ohne Angabe von Gründen ablehnen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genauso argumentiert West weiter oben dann auch nicht basierend auf Fakten, sag ihm das bitte, auf mich hört er nicht



Die Diskussion mit ihm führst doch du und nicht ich, oder?


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann erkläre ich ab jetzt auch mein Bauchgefühl zum "Fakt"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist mir zu umständlich. Mit dir kann man diskutieren, mit ihm eher weniger und dafür ist mir meine Zeit aktuell etwas zu schade. 

Kennst du die Bezeichnung "gefühlte Wahrheit"? Ist gerade in einer Spektrum der Wissenschaft-Ausgabe Thema. Genau hier bewegen wir uns derzeit. 

Ich habe auch lediglich geschrieben dass es diskriminierend ist, von vornherein jemanden aufgrund der Herkunft auszuschließen, mehr nicht. Das ist keine Hetze oder "Behetzung". 
Natürlich darf der Vermieter genau prüfen, und wenn es ihm dann nicht passt, ok. Aber ohne Prüfung bspw alle Namen mit -ic sofort abzulehnen ist diskriminierend.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf der Vermieter genau prüfen, und wenn es ihm dann nicht passt, ok. Aber ohne Prüfung bspw alle Namen mit -ic sofort abzulehnen ist diskriminierend.



Sofern es denn so war. Das ist ja der Punkt, der unklar ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Du kannst dem Vermieter die Diskriminierung halt nicht nachweisen und daher lohnt klagen auch nicht.
Aber immerhin gibt es mehr als genug Beispiele, wo der Name entscheidet.
Das sind dann auch keine rationalen Gründe sondern eben emotionale Gründe.

Mir persönlich war es ja egal, ich habe mit den Leuten gesprochen, die Interesse hatten und dann habe ich eine Entscheidung gefällt und die Portugiesen erschienen mir einfach am nettesten.
Und die wohnen jetzt seit 2 Jahren drin und bisher gab es absolut null Probleme.
Bis auf einmal, wo sie das Klo verstopft haben und ich zwei Tage brauchte habe, um das wieder gangbar zu kriegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Vermieter die Diskriminierung halt nicht nachweisen und daher lohnt klagen auch nicht.



Dann sollte man es auch nicht Diskriminierung nennen, wenn man es nicht nachweisen kann. So entsteht ja ein völlig falsches Bild.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollte man es auch nicht Diskriminierung nennen, wenn man es nicht nachweisen kann. So entsteht ja ein völlig falsches Bild.



Tja, wie gesagt, wenn man mich wo ablehnt und mir keinen plausiblen Grund nennt, fühle auch ich mich diskriminierend.
Wie nennst du das denn? Dumm gelaufen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wie gesagt, wenn man mich wo ablehnt und mir keinen plausiblen Grund nennt, fühle auch ich mich diskriminierend.



Weswegen fühlst du dich dann diskriminiert? Wegen deines Geschlechts? Deiner Herkunft? Deiner sexuellen Orientierung? Deiner weltanschaulichen Überzeugung? Weswegen denn genau?

PS: Wenn ich im Klub (ohne Angabe von Gründen) einen Korb bekommen, ist das dann auch "Diskriminierung"?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie nennst du das denn? Dumm gelaufen?



Zum Beispiel.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weswegen fühlst du dich dann diskriminiert? Wegen deines Geschlechts? Deiner Herkunft? Deiner sexuellen Orientierung? Deiner weltanschaulichen Überzeugung? Weswegen denn genau?



Kann alles zutreffen.


----------



## blautemple (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich im Klub (ohne Angabe von Gründen) einen Korb bekommen, ist das dann auch "Diskriminierung"?



Definitiv und die Diskussion kommt auch immer mal wieder hoch


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich im Klub (ohne Angabe von Gründen) einen Korb bekommen, ist das dann auch "Diskriminierung"?



Nope. Wenn sie deinen Namen hören, winken alle ab. Man kennt dich.


----------



## Adam_West (8. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Genauso argumentiert West weiter oben dann auch nicht basierend auf Fakten, sag ihm das bitte, auf mich hört er nicht
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Erklär mir doch mal bitte, wo ich Annahmen als Fakten darstelle  . Der Umstand dass ausländiche Vermieter genauso diskriminieren wie Deutsche *ist* Fakt, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Du wurdest schon mehrfach argumentativ ausgestochen und benimmst dich nun wie ein Kind was seinen Willen nicht bekommt und genauso schreibst du auch hier! Mach dich nicht weiter lächerlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann alles zutreffen.



Oder auch gar nichts davon. Ergo, du weißt es nicht.



blautemple schrieb:


> Definitiv und die Diskussion kommt auch immer mal wieder hoch



Das war eine rethorische Frage. Natürlich ist das keine Diskriminierung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nope. Wenn sie deinen Namen hören, winken alle ab. Man kennt dich.



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass mein Username nicht mein echter Name ist? Nur mal so als Frage.

PS: Ich finde die Aussage sehr diskriminierend. Und weil das in meinen Augen eine Diskriminierung ist, ist das auch so, oder? So funktioniert das doch, nicht wahr?


----------



## OField (8. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch lediglich geschrieben dass es diskriminierend ist, von vornherein jemanden aufgrund der Herkunft auszuschließen, mehr nicht.


Es gibt auch Menschen, die sich weigern Ihre Halle für AfD Veranstaltungen zu vermieten. Ist das nicht auch Diskriminierung? Oder ist es gute Diskriminierung, weil es die Bösen trifft?


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass mein Username nicht mein echter Name ist? Nur mal so als Frage.



Meine Güte, lach doch mal mit, ist ja echt furchbar.  



OField schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Menschen, die sich weigern Ihre Halle für AfD Veranstaltungen zu vermieten. Ist das nicht auch Diskriminierung? Oder ist es gute Diskriminierung, weil es die Bösen trifft?



Wenn der Feuerschutz nicht gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Menschen, die sich weigern Ihre Halle für AfD Veranstaltungen zu vermieten. Ist das nicht auch Diskriminierung? Oder ist es gute Diskriminierung, weil es die Bösen trifft?


Ich schreibe "aufgrund der Herkunft", nicht aufgrund der politischen Gesinnung. 
Wenn ein AfD-Mitglied wegen seiner AfD-Mitgliedschaft eine Wohnung nicht erhält, wäre das auch Diskriminierung. Und das fände ich nicht ok. Veranstaltungen sind etwas anderes als Wohnungs oder Jobsuche. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerung nennt man das...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Wahnsinn wie niedrig das Niveau in den Politikthreads ist und immer sinds die gleichen.
Von Verallgemeinerungen sprechen und ständig selber mit allen abgehalfterten Keulen um sich werfen.
Diskriminierung wird es immer geben, von allen Seiten, von der einen mal mehr, von der anderen mal weniger.
Und wenn ich mir die Diskriminierung von Schwarzen gegenüber Weißen anschaue dann wird mir im Gegensatz der Diskriminierung Weißer gegenüber Schwarzer ganz schön übel.
Wer war schonmal in den USA und hat sich das reingezogen. Fahrt mal nach Detroit, da werden Weiße und Schwarze gegeneinander ausgespielt.

In den Getthos wo jeder Hans Wurst eine Waffe hat, würde ich als Polizist auch überreagieren und dann gibts den ein oder anderen Kollateralschaden.
Und wenn der im Schnitt bei Schwarzen höher ist, dann darf einen das anhand der Kriminalitätsrate auch kaum wundern.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und das fände ich nicht ok. Veranstaltungen sind etwas anderes als Wohnungs oder Jobsuche.



Wenn sich eine legitimierte Partei in Deutschland meine Räume anmieten möchte und selbst wenn es die NPD wäre würde ich die Räumlichkeiten vermieten.
Was juckt es mich was andere tun. Solange das keine kriminellen sind ist mir das ziemlich wurst. Gilt natürlich auch für die Linke oder andere Parteien.


----------



## Adam_West (8. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> *Veranstaltungen sind etwas anderes als Wohnungs oder Jobsuche.*



Nein ist es nicht, Diskriminierung ist Diskriminierung. Punkt!

Diskriminierung ist also Themen-abhängig?

verstehe... 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine legitimierte Partei in Deutschland meine Räume anmieten möchte und selbst wenn es die NPD wäre würde ich die Räumlichkeiten vermieten.
> Was juckt es mich was andere tun. Solange das keine kriminellen sind ist mir das ziemlich wurst. Gilt natürlich auch für die Linke oder andere Parteien.



Was aber natürlich darin resultieren würde, siehe auch gern das Bsp. des Lieblingsitalieners der PEGIDA, dass dein Laden in Schutt und Asche gelegt wird bis du zu machen kannst. Das nennt sich dann Demokratieverständnis  Aber pssst.... die anderen sind doch die Bösen, wie immer!


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2017)

Wenn Ausländer bei der Job- und Wohnungssuche benachteiligt werden, dann hat das bestimmte Gründe. Der Hauptgrund sind einfach gewisse Vorbehalte, Vorurteile oder auch Ressentiments. Es sind aber keines Wegs alle Ausländer betroffen, sondern eher bestimmte Gruppen einer bestimmten Herkunft oder Religionsangehörigkeit. Ich denkel mal, dass Asiaten, die meisten Westeuropäer, US-Amerikaner, Briten, Kanadier, usw. keine Probleme haben dürften. Dagegen könnte es insbesondere für Araber, Nordafrikaner, Schwarzafrikaner, Türken, Iraker, Iraner, Afghanen, aber auch Kosovaren, Bosnier, teils auch für Russen, Ungaren, Rumänen eher schwer werden. Man muss einfach nur mal einen blick in die aktuellen Nachrichten werfen, bzw. mal die Nachrichten der letzten 10, 15 Jahre lesen und schon kann man halbwegs nachvollziehen, weshalb dies so ist. Die Vorurteile bzw. Ressentiments kommen ja nicht von ungefähr. Sie sind ein Mittel, mit dem wir Menschen uns eigentlich nur selbst schützen wollen. Wenn also viele islamistisch motivierte Terroranschläge verübt werden, haben wir automatisch gewisse Vorbehalte gegenüber Moslems und allen, die so aussehen als könnten sie Moslems sein. Wenn in den USA hauptsächlich Schwarze von Polizisten erschossen werden, dann liegt das auch sicher daran, dass diese Bevölkerungsgruppe häufig in kriminelle Machenschaften verwickelt ist, zu denen auch Bandenkriminalität, Drogendelikte und sicherlich auch Mord und Totschlag im Zusammenhang mit Drogen und Bandenaktivitäten stehen. 

Gerade bei den Moslems fällt auf, dass sie viel dafür tun um die Vorurteile und Ressentiments die gegen sie bestehen, zu bestätigen und wenig dafür, sie zu widerlegen. Laut der BKA-Kriminalitätsstatistik 2016, sind gerade Personen aus Afghanistan, Algerien, Marokko, Tunesien, Ägypten, Irak, Iran, Pakistan, usw. besonders auffällig was Sexualstraftaten, Diebstahl, Einbrüche, Raub und Drogendelikte anbelangt. 
Was man vom Rest dieser Bevölkerungsgruppen, der nicht kriminell aktiv ist zu selten mitbekommt: Dass sie sich vom kriminellen Teil distanzieren. Genso distanzieren sie sich kaum oder wenn überhaupt von Islamisten bzw. islamistischen Attentaten. Wenn es mal Demos dagegen gibt, wird komischer Weise nicht darüber berichtet oder die Demos werden von den größten Islamverbänden gemieden. Und die Leute, die dort hingehen, nutzen die Demo um sich als Opfer von Diskriminierung aufzuspielen. 
Das sind dann natürlich auch klare, aber fatale Zeichen an alle Nichtmuslime. Denn auch daraus werden ganz bestimmte Schlüsse gezogen, die dann wiederum dazu führen, dass man sich von den Moslems eher distanziert. 

Wenn also nicht gerade eine politische Motivation dahinter steckt, sind Ressentiments und Vorurteile eher die Regel und ein legitimes Mittel zum Selbstschutz. Denn Ressentiments und Vorurteile beruhen auf Erfahrungswerten, wie eben schon erläutert. 

Feministen, die den Islam als Religion des Friedens bezeichnen und "Allahu Abkar" rufen, sind dagegen ein glänzendes Beispiel für Schwachsinn und politischen Aktionismus. Gerade wenn man die Zahlen kennt die belegen, wie es Moslems mit der sexuellen Selbstbestimmung von Frauen halten.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man die Zahlen kennt die belegen, wie es Moslems mit der sexuellen Selbstbestimmung von Frauen halten.



Ist das denn bei den Katholiken anders?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2017)

@Oberst Klinik könntest du bitte die Zahlen und die Studie dazu hier mal verlinken? 

Na auf die Studie bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, die ca. 2 Miliarden Muslime auf der Welt befragt hat wie es bei ihnen um die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung von Frauen stehe...


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2017)

Na ja, 1 Milliarde ist auf jeden Fall schon mal anderer Meinung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das denn bei den Katholiken anders?



Ich bitte dich, natürlich ist es da anders. Ich arbeite des öfteren mit Syrern, Arabern, Afrikanern etc.. zusammen und kenne deren Einstellung.
Die Frau ist wenig bis gar nichts wert und hat sich dem Mann zu unterwerfen, ganz einfach.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Komisch, ich kenne auch ein paar Araber und die sind da anderer Meinung.
Wer hat nun Recht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht, die islamischen Länder als Vorreiter für Frauenrechte


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht, die islamischen Länder als Vorreiter für Frauenrechte



Tja, komisch, wieso es dann in islamischen Republiken schon Frauen als Staatspräsidenten gab.
Und wieso du mal wieder alle über einen Kamm scherst -- aber das kennt man ja schon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, komisch, wieso es dann in islamischen Republiken schon Frauen als Staatspräsidenten gab.



In Indien gab es auch schon weibliche Staatspräsidenten und Premierminister. Heißt das also im Umkehrschluss Frauen sind in Indien gleichgestellt und es gibt keine Benachteiligung?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso du mal wieder alle über einen Kamm scherst -- aber das kennt man ja schon.



Die Stelle wirst du mir dann natürlich auch zeigen können, oder?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Ja Ein Post zuvor. Da scherst du wieder alle über einen Kamm anstatt sich mal mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen.
Aber so ist das eben, wenn man nur die Dinge akzeptiert, die einem ins Weltbild passt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht, die islamischen Länder als Vorreiter für Frauenrechte



Was hat das mit islamischen Länder an sich zu tun, als gäbe es nur dort Unterdrückung von Frauen. Ich würde sagen, dass es auf der ganzen Welt eine ungleiche Behandlung und Unterdrückung von Frauen gibt. Aber es ist ja so viel leichter mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger auf "die anderen" zu zeigen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja Ein Post zuvor. Da scherst du wieder alle über einen Kamm anstatt sich mal mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen.



Du sollst mir die Stelle zeigen und keine Allgemeinsprüche dalassen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber so ist das eben, wenn man nur die Dinge akzeptiert, die einem ins Weltbild passt.



Du meinst ein Weltbild, indem man Beiträge von anderen Usern nicht liest, sondern nur interpretiert?



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was hat das mit islamischen Länder an sich zu tun, als gäbe es nur dort Unterdrückung von Frauen. Ich würde sagen, dass es auf der ganzen Welt eine ungleiche Behandlung und Unterdrückung von Frauen gibt. Aber es ist ja so viel leichter mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger auf "die anderen" zu zeigen...



Es ging doch um den Beitrag von Oberst Klink, oder nicht? Und worauf hat der sich noch gleich bezogen?

Das ist ungleiche Behandlung und Unterdrückung auf der ganzen Welt, habe ich doch nirgends in Abrede gestellt. Nur ging es darum überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was hat das mit islamischen Länder an sich zu tun, als gäbe es nur dort Unterdrückung von Frauen. Ich würde sagen, dass es auf der ganzen Welt eine ungleiche Behandlung und Unterdrückung von Frauen gibt. Aber



Nö, benachteiligt werden Frauen weltweit  

Allerdings ist in radikal-islamisch regierten Ländern
die Unterdrückung der Frau bedeutend schlimmer


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Pssst, dass darfst du doch so nicht sagen, dass ist doch voll "Autobahn".


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Pssst, dass darfst du doch so nicht sagen, dass ist doch voll "Autobahn".



Ich sage hier immer meine Meinung,

das lasse ich mir nicht verbieten


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

So ist es richtig


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So ist es richtig



Jo, auch wenn ich mal falsch liege,

habe ich kein Problem damit,

auch mal "Sorry" zu sagen


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2017)

Ich erkenne beim besten Willen nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit über "die Muslime" oder die islamischen Länder zu sprechen. Davon abgesehen, dass es so eine Kategorie per se nicht gibt, genau so wenig wie es "die Deutschen", "die Italiener", "die Amerikaner" usw. nicht gibt, das sind alles nur Konstrukte in unseren Köpfen. Die Lebensrealität von Menschen ist zu komplex, als dass Du, ich oder irgendjemand sie in allgemeinen Kategorien beschreiben könnte. 

Auf der anderen Seite werden doch genau diese Art an Argumenten von Extremen benutzt, um dann Diskriminierung, Gewalt und Abwertung gegenüber Minderheiten recht zu fertigen. Ich empfinde für meinen Teil diesen Rechtsrück in der Gesellschaft als extrem gruselig in dem Minderheiten-Bashing mit einem "das darf man ja wohl noch sagen" abtut und am gruseligsten, dass das sogar hier in Deutschland stattfinden kann, nachdem vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf deutschem Boden auf Grund der extremsten Form von Diskriminierung Millionen Menschen ihr leben lassen mussten. 

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich schon tierisch da drauf Nazis im neuen Wolfenstein in die ewigen digitalen Jagdgründe zu ballern


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Genau aus diesem Grund "vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf deutschem Boden auf Grund der extremsten Form von Diskriminierung Millionen Menschen ihr leben lassen mussten" ist das Gebot der Stunde: Wehret den Anfängen.

Dazu gehört auch die Aufklärung über die Gefahren, die von einer gewalttätigen Ideologie ausgehen. Einer Ideologie gegenüber der wir ein nicht nachvollziehbares Maß an Appeasment an den Tag legen.

Und wohin Appeasment führt, hat die Welt (leider) erfahren müssen. Diesen Fehler sollten wir nicht wiederholen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund "vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf deutschem Boden auf Grund der extremsten Form von Diskriminierung Millionen Menschen ihr leben lassen mussten" ist das Gebot der Stunde: Wehret den Anfängen.




Interessanterweise wollte Hitler ja auch nur "das deutsche Volk" vor den "pösen Juden", ihrer Ideologie und der jüdischen Machtübernahme schützen. Nach dem Motto "Wehret den Anfängen". Der Rest ist Geschichte, liebes deutsche Volk. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dazu gehört auch die Aufklärung über die Gefahren, die von einer gewalttätigen Ideologie ausgehen. Einer Ideologie gegenüber der wir ein nicht nachvollziehbares Maß an Appeasment an den Tag legen.
> 
> Und wohin Appeasment führt, hat die Welt (leider) erfahren müssen. Diesen Fehler sollten wir nicht wiederholen.




Vergleichst du da gerade wirklich den Islam mit dem Nationalsozialismus im 3. Reich? 


Dank dem Art 3 im GG sind die Muslime, genau so wie die Christen, Juden, Buddhisten, Pastafari  usw., ein Teil Deutschlands und somit ist es automatisch auch der Islam in seiner Ausübung als Religion. Falls dir das nicht passt, was wäre die Alternative?

Tut mir leid, aber solche Aussagen schüren nur Hass und Zwietracht zwischen den Menschen. Stell dir vor, hier im Forum gibt es mit Sicherheit auch muslimische Forenmitglieder, die mitlesen und wie fühlen die sich wohl dabei, dass deren Glauben mit Hitlers-Nazitum verglichen wird?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Interessanterweise wollte Hitler ja auch nur "das deutsche Volk" vor den "pösen Juden", ihrer Ideologie und der jüdischen Machtübernahme schützen. Nach dem Motto "Wehret den Anfängen". Der Rest ist Geschichte, liebes deutsche Volk.



Du weißt schon, wofür "Wehret den Anfängen" steht, oder? Es geht darum, solche schrecklichen Verbrechen, wie sie von den Nationalsozialisten begangen worden, zu verhindern.

Eine andere Redewendung dafür ist "Nie wieder". Was ist daran verwerflich, dass man nicht möchte, dass sich sowas schreckliches jemals wiederholt?



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber solche Aussagen schüren nur Hass und Zwietracht zwischen den Menschen. Stell dir vor, hier im Forum gibt es mit Sicherheit auch muslimische Forenmitglieder, die mitlesen und wie fühlen die sich wohl dabei, dass deren Glauben mit Hitlers-Nazitum verglichen wird?



Angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten 16 Jahre, welche Reaktion wäre denn deiner Meinung nach angemessen?

Und warum fragst du mich nicht, wie ich mich als "Ungläubiger" fühle, wenn mal wieder (so wie jüngst in meiner Stadt Hamburg) jemand losgezogen ist um "Ungläubige" zu töten?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum fragst du mich nicht, wie ich mich als "Ungläubiger" fühle, wenn mal wieder (so wie jüngst in meiner Stadt Hamburg) jemand losgezogen ist um "Ungläubige" zu töten?



Ich finde es ja erschreckend, dass die Kirche mit Hilfe des Staatest ihre Kohle eintreibt.
Die sollte mal des Status einer normalen Sekte bekommen -- wie andere auch.
Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dank dem Art 3 im GG sind die Muslime, genau so wie die Christen, Juden, Buddhisten, Pastafari  usw., ein Teil Deutschlands und somit ist es automatisch auch der Islam in seiner Ausübung als Religion. Falls dir das nicht passt, was wäre die Alternative?



Die Alternative wäre die Religion endlich mal zurechtzustutzen, allerdings betrifft das nicht nur den Islam:

- Beitritt zu einer religösen Gemeinschaft erst ab dem 18 Lebensjahr
- Zutritt zu Gotteshäusern erst ab 18
- Religöse Beschneidungen, Taufen, ect. erst ab 18. (nach Volljährigkeit darf sich gerne jeder bescheinden lassen der das will)
- Kein Religionsunterricht mehr an Schulen, oder Mosheen, oder anderen Glaubenseinrichtungen (Überblick aber im Ethikunterricht, alle Religionen, ab der 7./8. Klasse)
- Keine Sonderbehandlungen mehr für Religionen im Arbeitsrecht
- kein eintreiben der Kirchensteuern mehr durch den Staat
- keine religös motivierten Prozessionen, Rituale (Ruf zum Gebet, leuten von Kirchenglocken, ect.) mehr in der Öffentlichkeit (Außerhalb von privaten Grundstücken, Gebetsräumen, usw.) 
- religöse Gemeindevorsteher (Priester, Imame, ect.) müssen hier ausgebildet werden und dürfen nicht für begrenzte Zeit aus dem Ausland entsant werden um hier Gemeinden zu führen

Das würde vieleicht zumindest schon helfen das wir hier weniger religös indoktrinierte Fanatiker und durch ihre Religion rückwertsgewante Menschen herranzüchten...

Übrigens, weil es gerade zum Thema passt. Gläubige Menschen halten Atheisten für gefährlicher, krimineller und schlechtere Menschen als jemanden der gläubig ist... 

Atheisten werden als gefahrlich betrachtet | Telepolis


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens, weil es gerade zum Thema passt. Gläubige Menschen halten Atheisten für gefährlicher, krimineller und schlechtere Menschen als jemanden der gläubig ist...
> 
> Atheisten werden als gefahrlich betrachtet | Telepolis



Ja, ich sehe ständig Atheisten, die mit Bombenrucksäcken in betenden Menschen laufen und "Charles Darwin ist groß" brüllen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja erschreckend, dass die Kirche mit Hilfe des Staatest ihre Kohle eintreibt.
> Die sollte mal des Status einer normalen Sekte bekommen -- wie andere auch.
> Aber das nur am Rande.



Da wäre ich sofort bei dir. Auch das wir (sprich der Steuerzahler) Kirchengehälter bezahlen ist ein Unding. Sollen die doch ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge direkt von ihren Mitglieder eintreiben (so wie jeder andere Verein) und davon die Gehälter bezahlen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Alternative wäre die Religion endlich mal zurechtzustutzen, allerdings betrifft das nicht nur den Islam:
> 
> - Beitritt zu einer religösen Gemeinschaft erst ab dem 18 Lebensjahr
> - Zutritt zu Gotteshäusern erst ab 18
> ...



Würde ich alles unterschreiben. Keine Sonderrechte für Religionen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe ständig Atheisten, die mit Bombenrucksäcken in betenden Menschen laufen und "Charles Darwin ist groß" brüllen.



Wer kennt sie nicht die Anhänger des AS (Atheistischer Staat)?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer kennt sie nicht die Anhänger des AS (Atheistischer Staat)?



Ich würde sofort für sie kämpfen -- natürlich nur vom sofa aus, denn für alles andere bin ich zu faul.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wofür "Wehret den Anfängen" steht, oder? Es geht darum, solche schrecklichen Verbrechen, wie sie von den Nationalsozialisten begangen worden, zu verhindern.
> 
> Eine andere Redewendung dafür ist "Nie wieder". Was ist daran verwerflich, dass man nicht möchte, dass sich sowas schreckliches jemals wiederholt?



Mir ist schon klar wofür das steht und die Antwort zu deiner rhetorischen Frage ist auch klar. Ich finde es nur bizarr, dass du es im Kontext von Muslimen in Deutschland erwähnst. Kannst du mir bitte erklären was du genau meinst mit "Wehret den Anfängen"? Oder besser anders gefragt; vor welchen Anfängen denn genau?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten 16 Jahre, welche Reaktion wäre denn deiner Meinung nach angemessen?
> 
> Und warum fragst du mich nicht, wie ich mich als "Ungläubiger" fühle, wenn mal wieder (so wie jüngst in meiner Stadt Hamburg) jemand losgezogen ist um "Ungläubige" zu töten?



Vergleich ruhig mal Zahlen der letzten 20 Jahren wie viele Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund (insbesondere muslimischen Glaubens wie Türken, Araber usw.), durch rechtsmotivierte Taten starben und dann bitte wie viele Menschen in Deutschland durch extremistische Spinner. Der NSU-Prozess verdeutlicht sehr gut, wie sehr man die rechtsextremen Strukturen in BRD unterschätzt. Mir stellt sich hier die Frage wer muss vor wem eigentlich geschützt werden?


----------

